# Fischerprüfung wo?



## angeltomi (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich wohne in Bayern/Franken, ich will die Fischerprüfung machen. in Bayern ist die meldefrist abgelaufen und ich mus erlich sagen das ich das verschwitzt habe..
wo kann ich eine Prüfung machen, die auch in Bayern ihre Gültigkeit behält?
Danke


----------



## antonio (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischerprüfung wo?*

in bayern.

antonio


----------



## angeltomi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischerprüfung wo?*

also gültet die Rprüfung nur wen ich sie in Bayern mache?
is ja schade eigendlich


----------



## williwurm (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischerprüfung wo?*

moin moin frag die fenmaus  die ist auch hier in ab  in märz sind die prüfung 
 mfg willi hier eine tele nr. 
*  08151/2692-130*


----------



## fenmaus (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischerprüfung wo?*

_*Hallo angeltomi,
wenn du deinen Wohnsitz in Bayern hast,auch Franken gehört dazu, mußt deine Prüfung dort machen wo dein Wohnsitz ist.Da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit.Fischerprüfung und Fischereischein für Bewerber mit Hauptwohnung in Bayern.
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
immer wieder legen Personen mit Hauptwohnung in Bayern die Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland ab. Im Anschluss daran wird häufig
der Fischereischein im Prüfungsland erworben. Die Betreffenden wollen regelmäßig.
Folgendes erreichen:
1. Erteilung des Lebenszeitfischereischeins durch ihre Wohnsitzgemeinde in Bayern.
2. Anerkennung des außerbayerischen Fischereischeins in Bayern, z.B.für den Erwerb eines Erlaubnisscheins zum Fischfang.
Zu 1.: Die außerbayerische Fischerprüfung kann in Bayern nicht anerkannt werden (§ 2 Abs. 2 Satz 1 AVFiG). Sie ist keine Grundlage für die Erteilung des hiesigen Fischereischeins. Das gilt auch dann, wenn der Wohnsitz zum Zweck der Prüfung kurzfristig (formal) in ein anderes Bundesland verlegt wird (Umgehung).
Zu 2.: Der außerbayerische Fischereischein ist in Bayern nicht gültig (§ 2
Abs. 1 Satz 1 AVFiG). Das gilt auch dann, wenn der Fischereischein die bayerische Heimatadresse des Inhabers ausweist. Die Wohnsitzgemeinde inBayern kann den außerbayerischen Schein nicht in einen hiesigen Lebenszeitschein„umschreiben“. Es fehlt die anerkennungsfähige Fischerprüfung.Diese Rechtslage ergibt sich aus dem nach bayerischem Recht geltenden
„Wohnsitzprinzip“. Allen Bewerbern mit Hauptwohnung in Bayern wird deshalb dringend empfohlen, Vorbereitungslehrgang und Fischerprüfung in Bayern zu absolvieren. Anschließend kann dann problemlos der hiesige Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit erworben werden.
Achtung: Nicht betroffen sind Personen, die beim Umzug nach Bayern die Fischerprüfung und/oder den Fischereischein aus dem bisherigen Wohnsitzland
mitbringen. Für solche Bewerber gilt der Grundsatz, dass die außerbayerischen Nachweise (Fischerprüfung, Fischereischein) in Bayern anerkannt werden bzw. gültig sind. Das „Wohnsitzprinzip“ kann nicht entgegenstehen,weil die außerbayerischen Nachweise erworben wurden, als der Inhaber seine Hauptwohnung gerade nicht in Bayern hatte.


*_


----------

